# quick guide to pipeline engineering



## سامح 2010 (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الكتاب عبارة عن دليل للـPipelines construction ارجوا من الله ان ينفعكم به وان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتى.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (18 مايو 2009)

Nice book 

Thanks


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (18 مايو 2009)

*line pigging*

find attached a nice file about line pigs

Regards


----------



## سامح 2010 (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على كتابك الجميل بخصوص الـ pigging


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (19 مايو 2009)

you are welcome

find attached another nice book "casti guide book to ASME B31.3"

:20::20::20:


----------



## سامح 2010 (24 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على كتاب الـ casti guide
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عادل عبد العزيز (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عبد النافع (10 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكرين جدا ياهندسه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصباح العربي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

merci un bon livre


----------



## أبو علاء الحمصي (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ألف شكر أخي الكريم


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي الكتب القيمة


----------



## tamereng78 (19 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ayoobi (24 يوليو 2010)

Links not working
udate them pls


----------



## abohassn72 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابن الكثبان (11 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك...


----------



## virtualknight (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Thank you very much indeed for those wonderful files


----------



## tarek495 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

